# Active Vehicle with Salvage Title but for How Long?



## blackrock (Jul 1, 2020)

I was sideswiped by a vehicle and sent my dashcam video over to their insurance.

The company (State Auto) took responsibility for the claim and wants to total my vehicle.

Seeing that the vehicle is still active on the uber platform and still perfectly driveable (only minor cosmetic damage)

how long before Uber deactivates the vehicle or my account if i keep it on there and decide to keep the vehicle after the insurance settlement?

Uber has not been informed of the incident since it happened while off the clock.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

I’ll guess the second a new waybill is generated


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

When the first pax complains about the cosmetic condition (I would) you'll be DA'd.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Either until someone complains or when you have to register it again. 

GLH passed my Prius for its yearly after I was rear ended a few months prior. 

Thru only go off what your registration says. 

If a pax complains all they will do is ask you to take a pic of the damage. 
All I did was take a pic of a different Prius and they approved it.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

blackrock said:


> their insurance.
> 
> The company (State Auto) took responsibility for the claim and wants to total my vehicle.


Do not let the insurance company total your vehicle unless you will keep it FOREVER. If you want to sell it you will get nothing for it. Most states will mark your title as Salvaged.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Probably depends on the state. In CA Uber is alerted immediately about anything to do with your license status (suspended, revoked, etc.). 

I'm not sure similar exists for vehicle title status, but I'm going to guess they don't verify vehicle status. Uber's cutting a lot of corners recently, I uploaded a new inspection and insurance, and both were instantly approved with no review whatsoever. Perhaps they now initially approve and review later, but I could have started driving again (I stopped for a while) on a dick pic and a prayer.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

It comes down to insurance. a branded title can only be insured with liability coverage. as soon as uber tries to generate a policy for a trip the covered vin will be “scanned” the salvaged title be noticed by the system safeguarding the insurance company and will not allow the policy to be generated. Has nothing to do with registration The ins co knows better.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

blackrock said:


> I was sideswiped by a vehicle and sent my dashcam video over to their insurance.
> 
> The company (State Auto) took responsibility for the claim and wants to total my vehicle.
> 
> ...


I had a van I used for XL get rear ended. The beer distributor company that hit me paid me cash so no insurance was involved. Since the van had over 200k miles I didn't bother to fix it and drove for 7 months with a damaged lift gate. To my amazement not one pax ever reported it to Uber. I was driving nights so I guess in the dark they were either too drunk or not looking close enough to notice it.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

blackrock said:


> I was sideswiped by a vehicle and sent my dashcam video over to their insurance.
> 
> The company (State Auto) took responsibility for the claim and wants to total my vehicle.
> 
> ...


I know for a fact that vehicles with salvage titles are doing Uber.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I had a van I used for XL get rear ended. The beer distributor company that hit me paid me cash so no insurance was involved. Since the van had over 200k miles I didn't bother to fix it and drove for 7 months with a damaged lift gate. To my amazement not one pax ever reported it to Uber. I was driving nights so I guess in the dark they were either too drunk or not looking close enough to notice it.


I've seen cars at ohare that looked like they were broadsided by a truck at the airport many times


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm guessing that as long as it doesn't appear on thr registration you will probably be fine.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

At least until your registration doc on Uber expires.

they don’t retrieve registration or insurance docs themselves.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

You cannot have a vehicle active on Uber or Lyft that is a salvage title or a rebuilt title. Hubby was going to sign up for Uber freight with his truck but because we had to rebuild the entire engine within months of buying it, he has a rebuilt title and Uber wouldn’t touch him. 

They’ll find out when you go to send in your new registration


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> You cannot have a vehicle active on Uber or Lyft that is a salvage title or a rebuilt title. Hubby was going to sign up for Uber freight with his truck but because we had to rebuild the entire engine within months of buying it, he has a rebuilt title and Uber wouldn't touch him.
> 
> They'll find out when you go to send in your new registration


That doesn't make sense... rebuilding the engine wouldn't turn a truck into a Salvage title. Only a wreck would...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

blackrock said:


> I was sideswiped by a vehicle and sent my dashcam video over to their insurance.
> 
> The company (State Auto) took responsibility for the claim and wants to total my vehicle.
> 
> ...


Depends how your state lists it. I had a salvage title vehicle on my account. Insurance and and registration did not show only the actual title showed it. Uber never knew. I was active on my account until it aged out, 3 or4 years.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What really matters is if Uber can see it on the documents they can see or not.


----------

